# Macro with Sigma 70-300 DG Macro



## theraven (Oct 7, 2013)

I was looking for a new, better, longer and good value for money telephoto lens when I came across the Sigma 70-300 DG macro. 

What  a cracking lens! In Sony fitment it was £99, new from Currys, and it  has a Macro switch on the side, so from 200-300mm it can be a macro!

Now  I don't do macro and I won't buy a dedicated macro lens, but it is a nice thing  to have and I've had a bit of fun with it this weekend!

I am more than please with how this lens performs for £99! 

Anyways, thoughts on this? As I don't do macro, any tips etc?




ID  Please? by  Raven  Photography by Jenna Goodwin, on Flickr​


----------



## theraven (Oct 7, 2013)

Also, can anyone ID this for me please? Looks like a standard fly to me!


----------



## theraven (Oct 7, 2013)

Here is another one taken at the same time...




Stomoxys  calcitrans - Stable Fly by  Raven  Photography by Jenna Goodwin, on Flickr


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Oct 7, 2013)

Nice shots, I also have this lens and it isn't bad for the price, by no means is it an excellent lens but for 100 quid your not going to get stella quality but I still enjoy using it, at the 300 side of it things get a little soft but again 100 quid


----------



## theraven (Oct 8, 2013)

GDHLEWIS said:


> Nice shots, I also have this lens and it isn't bad for the price, by no means is it an excellent lens but for 100 quid your not going to get stella quality but I still enjoy using it, at the 300 side of it things get a little soft but again 100 quid



Yes you are so right! For the price it is cracking! This is the non APO version, but after much research, the  difference was minimal so I went for the cheaper, it can be fixed in  post.

I won't be going much further than 200mm, I've upgraded  from a Tamron 80-210mm as it was so ridiculously soft at 200mm, so I  bought this so it will be sharp at 200mm. 

The macro is a fun added bonus!


----------

